# breeding cherry barb questions



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have 5 cherry barbs in my 29 gal community tank along with corys and harlies. pH- 7.2 nitrates-around 20ppm i also have a 10 gal tank that i am breeding cherry shrimp in with the water quality identical to the community tank. i have read that the male & female barbs need to be conditioned seperatly and that the adults need to be removed once the eggs are laid. 

i have read that the water parameters dont really matter as long as they remain stable, is this true or is there a range that there is more success at?

do i need to move the females into the 10 gal and condition them there and then just move a male in when they display their glowing colors?

if i do get the fish to breed what foods do i need to have ready? i would prefer to feed the fry live foods but what will they fry be able to eat when first born?

thanks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey J-Man
Cherry's are super easy to breed, yes I would separate the females out to get them into full condition.
I would use Live Baby Brine, or Micro worms on the fry.

Here's a great article that will help..........
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_cherry.php


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have finally changed my 10 gal over and im starting fresh with eco complete and about 25watts of light for now. i have bamboo shrimp in the tank and 3 kulie loaches and a ton of cherry shrimp in a 5 gallon bucket for the moment. i have an established sponge filter in the 5 bucket and a new sponge in the 10 but with the eco complete and cycling it with the old filter for a day and using some of the deco back in the 10 im thinkin it shouldnt have an ammonia spike. my question is this, im going to try to breed my cherry barbs in the 10 so i know the bamboo shrimp isnt suppose to bother the baby barbs but if i put the loaches back in will they bother the eggs/fry? i have a 29 and a 5 but im still not sure what to do with the cherry shrimp any suggestions would help greatly.

thanks in advance


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

any ideas at all would be helpfull especially if anyone can give me a better alternative that a 5 gallon bucket to hold a colony of cherry shrimp for a while


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

THEY SPAWNED ^_^ 

well i still have my cherry shrimp and kuli in the 5 gall bucket i started to move the kuli loaches into the 10 before trying to spawn my cherry barbs. im glad i waited! my barbs just spawned and i watched them for and hour and a half before they seemed to snap back into "just friends" and began playin in the plants where the majority of the eggs are...so i netted them and have them in a plastic baggy floating in the tank and they seem to be fine just a little like they want nothin to do with one another. my question is i have the eggs in my 10 gall and i could get most of the eggs and put them in a container and float it to make it easier to feed the newborns when they are ready so what would yall suggest? leave them be or gather them and put in a bowl floating? also sonce the adults just spawned and i keep them in my community tank should i float them longer than normal to give them a "rest" so that they dont get more stressed out than they absolutly have to be?

any quick suggestions would be greatly appreciated

jason


----------

